# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  The Prisoner Ep 4   8th May

## alan45

Episode 4: Darling 

In New York, Michael (Jim Caviezel) calls Lucy's (Hayley Atwell) cell phone. He hears a phone ringing outside of his door and finds Lucy passed out in the hallway. She feels out of sorts and asks to go in his apartment, but before they do, she wraps her arms around him and they kiss. 

In The Village, Six (Jim Caviezel) wakes to the sound of a woman on his television, announcing it's time for him to be romantically matched. 

At the hospital, 313 (Ruth Wilson) avoids conversation about her dreams and encourages Six to try the matching service. 

At Palais Two, Two (Ian McKellen) shows 11-12 (Jamie Campbell Bower) a large hole in the ground, but dismisses its presence as an "ambient anomaly" due to the weather. 

Six goes to the Modern Love Bureau. Skeptical at first, he is surprised when the system matches him with 4-15 (Hayley Atwell), a blind woman who looks just like Lucy in New York. 

Michael is haunted with visions of a black van. He and Lucy decide to go to Summakor, but they can't keep their hands off of each other. 

Two speaks with 313 in the Clinic. He knows she is a dreamer, and that's why she's going to help him betray Six. "If you betray the one person you love," says Two, "then there must be something you want more than his love." 

Six meets 4-15 at the Solar CafÃ©. She explains her blindness is the result of a childhood trauma. Six tries to convince her they've met before in another life. 

Lucy and Michael snuggle in bed. Lucy tries to explain she's normally not so impulsive. "It's like the dials are spinning and suddenly I'm letting go," she says. "Maybe that's how love takes us," Michael responds. 

At Palais Two, 11-12 steals samples of M2's pills. Two, watching on video, catches him in the act. 11-12 takes the samples to 313 in the Clinic, and asks her to determine their contents. 

The next day, Two warns 11-12 that once he knows the truth about the holes and his mother there will be no going back. 11-12 insists he wants to know. 



Six and 313 visit with 147 (Lennie James) and his family (his wife, 21-16 and his young daughter, 832). 147 points out the hole in his backyard. At first he's not sure if he should report it, but then he decides to call the authorities. While the adults are distracted with champagne, 832 falls in the hole and vanishes. 

In The Village, loudspeakers announce that to combat ambient weather anomalies, every home should be given a pig. "Swine breath is a proven atmosphere stabilizer," the announcer explains. 

Six confronts Two about the holes, hoping to help 147 find his daughter. Two asks Six if he wouldn't rather be preoccupying himself with 4-15. Six almost takes the bait, but demands answers. Two tells him the girl is gone. 

Later that night, 313 injects a clear liquid into Six and 4-15 under Two's supervision. "Let him go where love is terrible," Two urges. "It'll crack him right open, and then we can see the Six inside." 

The next day, Six continues to bond with 4-15. He presses her father to learn more about her blindness, while her father urges him to consider marriage. 

313 meets with 11-12 and reveals the ingredients in his mother's pills: one is a heavy sedative, another a hallucinogen, and the third is of an unknown origin. 

The disappearance of 832 wears heavily on 147 and 21-16's relationship: 21-16 blames 147 for not watching their daughter more closely. 

Two invites 313 to Palais Two, where he shows her a sedated M2. Two asks if there is any way to reverse love. 313 says it must be possible. 

That night, 313 confesses her feelings for Six as he falls asleep. Men from the Clinic arrive and take him away. At the clinic, 313 injects Six with a different syringe, just as Two approaches. 

Six wakes and Two reveals that his feelings for 4-15 have been artificially created using Gene Symmetry Therapy. Two asks if Six would still like to marry 4-15. "Yes," smiles Six. 

Lucy and Michael wake up together the next morning. Lucy knows she's behaving out of character and tries to leave, but Michael wants to get breakfast for her. Lucy wants oranges. 

Six asks 4-15 to marry him. On their wedding day, 313 shows up at the church to tell Six his feelings for 4-15 won't last. As 4-15 approaches, 313 kisses Six. 4-15 runs into the desert. Six catches up to her, moments before Rover attacks. 

"I have to go," Lucy tells Michael in a recorded message. "I'm not safe. Whatever you do, stay away fromâ¦" but she's interrupted before she can finish. 

Six runs to an unconscious 4-15. "You're called Lucy," he tells her. "We met in a place called New York." She tries to deny it, but eventually relents. "I'm Lucy," she says. Two brought her to The Village to love Six, and to break his heart. 

Later, Six approaches a distraught 147, who wants to jump in another hole to find his daughter. Six convinces him to do so would be suicide. As he holds 147 back, 4-15 jumps into the hole. 

Michael walks down the street with a bag of oranges. As he approaches his building, his apartment explodes. 

In New York, M2 opens her eyes.

----------

